# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Ի՞նչ է մարդը, կենդանու տեսա՞կ

## ivy

Ի՞նչ են մարդիկ։ Ո՞նց եք դասակարգում մարդկանց։ 

Համարո՞ւմ եք մարդուն կենդանի, թե՞ մարդիկ ուրիշ տեսակ են։ «Մարդիկ և կենդանիները», թե՞ «մարդիկ և այլ կենդանիները»։

Ու ո՞նց են մարդիկ աշխարհի տերը դարձել։ Որովհետև «ամենախելոք» կենդանիներն են, թե՞ որովհետև տարբերվում են կենդանիներից։

Մի TED-տեսանյութ թեմայով․

----------

Varzor (21.12.2020), Աթեիստ (18.12.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Լսում եմ, ու կեսից, ասում, էս ի՞նչ ծանոթ մտքեր են։
Մեկ էլ պարզվավ, որ ինքը «Sapiens» գրքի հեղինակն ա ։)

Իհարկե, ինքը ճիշտ ա, որ մարդը տեսակը որոշ բաներով տարբերվում ա կենդանիներից, բայց ճիշտ այդպես ցանկացած կենդանի ա տարբերվում մնացած կենդանիներից։
Ու էն ինչը ինքը վերագրեց ՄԻԱՅՆ մարդուն, մասնավերապես երևակայությունը, եթե չեմ սխալվում այլ կենդանիների մոտ էլ կա։ Չեմ հիշում դելֆինների՞, թե՞ պրիմատների մոտ էր դրա նման ինչ որ բան արձանագրվել։

Մեր բախտ պարզապես բերել ա, լավ առաջ ենք ընկել։ Մեկ այլ կենդանի էլ ասենք ռեգեներացիայի ընտիր շնորք ունի, բայց դա իրան չօգնեց մոլորակի տիրակալ դառնալ։

----------

boooooooom (19.12.2020), ivy (18.12.2020), Varzor (21.12.2020)

----------


## մարդ եղած վախտ

Կարճ ֊ Մարդն էլ ա կենդանի, բայց ինֆորմացիայի հետ հարաբերվելու 3.x տարբերակով: 

Երկար ֊ Էվոլյուցիան գնում ա բազմազանության ու բնական ընտրության հաշվին ու էն օրգանիզմները, որոնք ավելի արագ են ադապտացվում, իրանք հաջողում են։ ( Էդ իմաստով վիրուսները երևի ամենահաջողված կառուցվածքներն են, չնայած՝ կյանք չեն կրում։ Բակտերիաներն էլ ահագին հաջողված են)։ Ամենապրիմիտիվ օրգանիզմները ադապտացվում են գենետիկ ժառանկանակությամբ (1.x), ավելի բարդ օրգանիզմները ադապտացվում են գենետիկ ու էպիգենետիկ ժառանգականությամբ (2.x), ինչը թողնում ա ադապտացվել շատ ավելի արագ, քան գենետիկ ժառանգականությունը առանձին։ Էս բոլոր դեպքերում սովորաբար մի քանի սերունդ ա պետք, որ օգտակար հականիշը առաջանա ու/կամ ֆիքսվի։ Ու էն ադապտացիաները, որ մի առանձին կենդանի կարա զարգացնի (օրինակ՝ ութոտնուկը սովորում ա ինչ֊որ փազլ լուծի) չի փոխանցվելու սերնդին, քանի որ ԴՆԹ֊ում կամ էպիգենետիկ նշաններում չի ֆիքսվում: Մարդու ադապտացիային հիմա ավելացել ա ու գերակշռում ա աբստրակտ ինֆորմացիոն մակարդակը (3.x)(երևի սրա տերմինոլոգիան ճիշտ չեմ կիրառում), ու հենց էդ էլ գերակշռում ա մեր էվոլյուցիայում։ Էդ աբստրակտ մակարդակը լրիվ կտրված ա ժառանգականության մոլեկուլային կրիչներից (ԴՆԹ, էպիգենետիկ մոդիֆիկացիաներ), ու նաև լրիվ կտրված ա սերունդներից։ Մնացած օրգանիզմների ինֆորմացիայի բազմազանությունը առանձնյակների սեքսից ա առաջանում ու ամեն ծնվող օրգանիզմ բազմազանության մի հատիկ ռեալիզացիա ա։ Մեր մոտ ինֆորմացիոն բազմազանությունը նաև մտքերի սեքսից ա ծնվում ու դրա արդյունքը նոր միտք ա, ոչ թե նոր մարդ։  Ու մի մարդը կարա իրա մեջ տասնյակներով կամ հազարներով նոր մտքեր ծնի ու դրանք ժառանգի լիքը ուրիշ մարդկանց՝ անկախ սերնդի փոփոխությունից, ու նաև մարդկանց, ովքեր իրանից և՛ ժամանակի և՛ տարածության մեջ հեռու են։ Ինֆորմացիան գեներացնելու, պահելու, փոխանցելու տեսանկյունից մարդը լրիվ ուրիշ մակարդակի ա հասել, դրա համար ադապտացիան ֆանտաստիկ արագ կարա տեղի ունենա։

----------

boooooooom (19.12.2020), ivy (18.12.2020), Աթեիստ (19.12.2020), Գաղթական (19.12.2020), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2020), Ուլուանա (19.12.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Կներեք օֆֆթոփի համար։ Մարդ եղած վախտ nickname-ը շատ էպիկ է նայվում էս թեմայի կոնտեքստում  :Smile:

----------

ivy (19.12.2020), Varzor (21.12.2020), Աթեիստ (19.12.2020), Գաղթական (19.12.2020), մարդ եղած վախտ (22.12.2020)

----------


## Rhayader

Մարդն ընդամենը վնյուշկվող կապիկ է: Որն աշխարհում գոյություն է ունեցել, ներկայիս տեսքով, մոտ 200,000 տարի, որոնցից մոտ 11.000 տարի է, ինչ քաղաքներում է ապրում:

Դինոզավրերը, համեմատության համար, ապրել են 165 միլիոն տարի, որի մեծ մասը եղել են դոմինանտ բարդ կենդանատեսակ:

Իսկ այ, խավարասերները, վիրուսները, բակտերիաները  :Jpit:  շատ ավելի երկար: Էնպես որ, մարդը պարզապես մեզ հայտնի միակ տեսակն է, որ աշխարհին իշխելու իլյուզիաներ ունի:

----------

Freeman (04.01.2021), ivy (23.12.2020), Varzor (22.12.2020)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Մեր դասախոսները շատ են սիրում ասել human and non-human animals. Մինչև դա լսելը իմ պատկերացումներին համապատասխանող լավագույն ձևակերպումը չէի գտնում, իսկ էդ արտահայտությունից հետո ամեն ինչ տեղն ընկավ։ 

Մի տեսակ չէի մտածել թարգմանության մասին, ո՞նց կարելի ա էդ ձևակերպումը լավագույնս թարգմանել։

----------

ivy (23.12.2020), Varzor (22.12.2020), մարդ եղած վախտ (22.12.2020)

----------


## boooooooom

Փոքր, շատ փոքր մասնիկներ իրար միանում, շատանում  մարդ են դառնում, հետո հող են դառնում, հետո բույս են դառնում, հետո միգուցե մի ուրիշ  կենդանի են դառնում, հետո էլի հող, բույս, կենդանի, հող, քար, օդ, արև, տիեզերք ...
Մարդը ինչ որ ժամանակավոր իրար միացած մասնիկների խումբ ա, ոնց որ ամեն ինչը։

----------

Arjo (04.01.2021), Freeman (04.01.2021), ivy (04.01.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Փոքր, շատ փոքր մասնիկներ իրար միանում, շատանում  մարդ են դառնում, հետո հող են դառնում, հետո բույս են դառնում, հետո միգուցե մի ուրիշ  կենդանի են դառնում, հետո էլի հող, բույս, կենդանի, հող, քար, օդ, արև, տիեզերք ...
> Մարդը ինչ որ ժամանակավոր իրար միացած մասնիկների խումբ ա, ոնց որ ամեն ինչը։


Դա ընդամենը մարդու մարմինը չի՞, Բում ջան...

----------

Arjo (04.01.2021), ivy (04.01.2021), Varzor (29.12.2020), Աթեիստ (25.12.2020), Ուլուանա (25.12.2020)

----------


## Arjo

> Փոքր, շատ փոքր մասնիկներ իրար միանում, շատանում  մարդ են դառնում, հետո հող են դառնում, հետո բույս են դառնում, հետո միգուցե մի ուրիշ  կենդանի են դառնում, հետո էլի հող, բույս, կենդանի, հող, քար, օդ, արև, տիեզերք ...
> Մարդը ինչ որ ժամանակավոր իրար միացած մասնիկների խումբ ա, ոնց որ ամեն ինչը։


Այդպես էլ կա,ռեանկարնացիա

----------


## boooooooom

Կոնկրետ ժամանակահատվածում միգուցե մարդու մարմինն ա, հետո՝  ոնց կստացվի (կամ միգուցե հստակ հերթականություն կա)։

----------


## Freeman

> Մարդն ընդամենը վնյուշկվող կապիկ է: Որն աշխարհում գոյություն է ունեցել, ներկայիս տեսքով, մոտ 200,000 տարի, որոնցից մոտ 11.000 տարի է, ինչ քաղաքներում է ապրում:
> 
> Դինոզավրերը, համեմատության համար, ապրել են 165 միլիոն տարի, որի մեծ մասը եղել են դոմինանտ բարդ կենդանատեսակ:
> 
> Իսկ այ, խավարասերները, վիրուսները, բակտերիաները  շատ ավելի երկար: Էնպես որ, մարդը պարզապես մեզ հայտնի միակ տեսակն է, որ աշխարհին իշխելու իլյուզիաներ ունի:


Թարսի պես շանսերն էլ ունի, որտև ամենաագրեսիվ տեսակն ա ։Դ
նու աշխարհը չէ, բայց գոնե երկիրը, հետո էլ՝ արեգակնային համակարգը

----------

ivy (04.01.2021), Rhayader (29.01.2021), Աթեիստ (04.01.2021), Նաիրուհի (06.01.2021)

----------


## Հարդ

Մարդն առաջին հերթին կաթնասուն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Նման թեմա մտնելով, մարդ չի ուզում դուրս գալ: 

Ուղղակի եզրահանգումների տիեզերք սեփական անձը հարգելու, սիրելու, կարևորելու վերաբերյալ: Հետո էլ գլուխ ենք ջարդում, թե ինչու՞ չենք կարողանում մի պուճուր երկիր ստեղծել:

Ժվանեցկին էլ նախանձից մեռավ...

----------


## yohan

Մի անտիկ հույն փիլիսոփա ինքն իրեն հարց է տալիս, ինքն էլ պատասխանում. Ովքեր են աստվածները եվ ովքեր են մարդիք? Աստվածները անմահ մարդիք են իսկ մարդիք մահկանացու աստվածներ։

----------

Sambitbaba (20.01.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մի անտիկ հույն փիլիսոփա ինքն իրեն հարց է տալիս, ինքն էլ պատասխանում. Ովքեր են աստվածները եվ ովքեր են մարդիք? Աստվածները անմահ մարդիք են իսկ մարդիք մահկանացու աստվածներ։


Հույն փիլիսոփայի պահով չեմ հիշում, բայց ասածդ տողերը՝  հերմետիզմի հայր Թոթ Եռամեծի խոսքերի մեկնաբանությունն է, նրա "Զմրուխտե սալիկներ"-ից. "Ինչ վերևում է, այն էլ ներքևում է": Այս արտահայտության գեմատրիական տարբերակն է 11 թիվը. 1-ը խորհրդանշում է Աբսոլյուտը, Ամբողջականությունը, Մեկությունը, այսինքն Աստծոն, իսկ 10-ը խորհրդանշում է մարդուն, այսինքն 11-ը Աստծո և մարդու միասնությունն է:
Մեր օրերում, Մեծ Անցման ժամանակաշրջանում, շատ կարևոր դեր է խաղում 11:11-ը: Սա խորհրդանշում է այն միտքը, որ այս երկու 11-երից յուրաքանչյուրը՝ դռներ են և նրանք լայն բաց են. մեկը՝ Աստծոց դեպի մարդ, իսկ մյուսը՝ մարդուց դեպի Աստված: Այսինքն, մենք բոլորս շատ ավելի մեծ հնարավորություններ ունենք փոխադարձ շփման համար:

----------

Arjo (07.02.2021)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մարդը մոլորակի վրա օտարածին պաթոգեն ա՝ սուր բորբոքման հարուցիչ, ահագին վտանգավոր։

----------

Arjo (07.02.2021), Varzor (08.02.2021)

----------


## Arjo

> Հույն փիլիսոփայի պահով չեմ հիշում, բայց ասածդ տողերը՝  հերմետիզմի հայր Թոթ Եռամեծի խոսքերի մեկնաբանությունն է, նրա "Զմրուխտե սալիկներ"-ից. "Ինչ վերևում է, այն էլ ներքևում է": Այս արտահայտության գեմատրիական տարբերակն է 11 թիվը. 1-ը խորհրդանշում է Աբսոլյուտը, Ամբողջականությունը, Մեկությունը, այսինքն Աստծոն, իսկ 10-ը խորհրդանշում է մարդուն, այսինքն 11-ը Աստծո և մարդու միասնությունն է:
> Մեր օրերում, Մեծ Անցման ժամանակաշրջանում, շատ կարևոր դեր է խաղում 11:11-ը: Սա խորհրդանշում է այն միտքը, որ այս երկու 11-երից յուրաքանչյուրը՝ դռներ են և նրանք լայն բաց են. մեկը՝ Աստծոց դեպի մարդ, իսկ մյուսը՝ մարդուց դեպի Աստված: Այսինքն, մենք բոլորս շատ ավելի մեծ հնարավորություններ ունենք փոխադարձ շփման համար:


11րոպեն 
դա 666 վայրկան է

----------


## Freeman

> 11րոպեն 
> դա 666 վայրկան է


660

----------

Arjo (07.02.2021), Varzor (08.02.2021)

----------


## Varzor

> 660


Դե եթե ժամացույցը նորմալ չի աշխատում 666 էլ կլինի  :LOL:

----------

Arjo (08.02.2021)

----------


## Fragile

էս թեմայով, երբ տակավին դեռ ջահել էի ու տաքարյուն, դասախոսիս հետ առաջին հանդիպմանը վեր ելա ու խրոխտ հայտարարեցի, որ Արիստոտելը դուրս էր տվել, ասելով՝ որ մարդը սոցիալական կենդանի է, սխալ է կենդանի ասելը և նման այլ բոցաշունչ բաներ, իսկ դասախոսս ինձ լավ տեղը դրեց՝ ասելով՝ այսուհետ ես կլինեմ քո Արիստոտելը (բուհահա)։ 
Էն օրը մի թեթև բանավեճ եղավ էն թեմայով, թե ով է ասել, որ մարդը բնությանը վնաս է պատճառում, կամ խանգարում կենդանիներին։ Միգուցե կենդանիներն են կամ բնության որևէ դրսևորում է խանգարում մարդուն ինդիվիդուալ առումով իր շահերը բավարարել։ Իհարկե էս հասավ մինչև էնտեղ, թե ՛՛ինձանից հետո թեկուզ ջրհեղեղ-ը՛՛ դեռ որքանով է աբսուրդ համոզմունք մեր օրերում, բայց եթե սա մի կողմ թողնենք, զրուցակիցս շարունակաբար համառում էր, որ եթե մարդը գերակա չլիներ, մենք չէինք լինի այնտեղ ուր կանք, իսկ սա էլ հենց բնության օրինաչափությունն է։

----------

Sambitbaba (09.02.2021), Աթեիստ (09.02.2021), Նաիրուհի (14.02.2021)

----------

